# Serial Number



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

So i'm sitting at a mexican restauraunt when all of a sudden i have signal and data but says no service...i check meid and eri...they're fine, but under serial its just a bunch of "000000000000" So i've lost my serial went back to the root66rom, reflashed my meid just for safe measures and yet i still don't have my serial number i have data but no texts no phone calls i technicallyd on't have any service but i have data....? any help? Verizon Wireless of Course


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

crashercarlton said:


> So i'm sitting at a mexican restauraunt when all of a sudden i have signal and data but says no service...i check meid and eri...they're fine, but under serial its just a bunch of "000000000000" So i've lost my serial went back to the root66rom, reflashed my meid just for safe measures and yet i still don't have my serial number i have data but no texts no phone calls i technicallyd on't have any service but i have data....? any help? Verizon Wireless of Course


You said you checked MEID is IMEI alright as well?

Also you said you reflashed what exactly did you reflash? The synergy zip, QPST, what?

Have you tried a SIM Reprovision? I would have done that first and would do it now if you haven't....


----------

